

The Story of FireBreath (Cross-platform Browser Plugin Framework) - ed
http://colonelpanic.net/2010/09/a-year-in-the-life-of-a-plugin-project/

======
bobds
Good article and a pretty interesting project.

It took me a while to realise that this was about _plugins_ not extensions.
You don't hear much about people making browser plugins so my brain
immediately translated plugins==extensions.

[http://colonelpanic.net/2010/08/browser-plugins-vs-
extension...](http://colonelpanic.net/2010/08/browser-plugins-vs-extensions-
the-difference/)

Still an interesting project but I think we definitely need a cross-browser
extension framework right about now.

